# Just Doin' My Part...keepin' The Economy Going...a New Fifth Wheel!!! :)



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep, we are about to be former Outback owners. Ghosty, this is all your fault, since you got me thinking about this (again). We are getting to the point of needing a bunkhouse and tomorrow I'll be closing the deal on one. Sadly, Outback doesn't have one we really liked, so (like Ghosty) we are getting a new Open Range. They just have a combination of features and value we have not seen anywhere else. Here is what we're getting:

Our new 399BHS...

It's a great floorplan with FIVE slides. Yep...I didn't believe it either, but it does. This should be interesting...

I just had time to take a few pics...I'll get more tomorrow (I haven't signed the sales order yet). If you're in Austin at the RV show this weekend, it's the one on the show floor.

Anybody wanna buy a Hensley Arrow hitch?









*UPDATE: I posted more pics at the above link today...*


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

proffsionl said:


> Yep, we are about to be former Outback owners. Ghosty, this is all your fault, since you got me thinking about this (again). We are getting to the point of needing a bunkhouse and tomorrow I'll be closing the deal on one. Sadly, Outback doesn't have one we really liked, so (like Ghosty) we are getting a new Open Range. They just have a combination of features and value we have not seen anywhere else. Here is what we're getting:
> 
> Our new 399BHS...
> 
> ...


Congratulations on becoming a SOB!!!









Beautiful trailer!!!!







What is it, 40'????


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

That 5er has more room than my college apartment did..Wow


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I saw the same one at the Worcester, MA RV show and I like it a lot. It's a great floor plan and the master bathroom is awesome. Unfortunately, it's too heavy for my truck and I'm not really ready to trade up, yet.

Congratulations and good luck,

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ever since Ghosty posted his new Open Range I have been checking them out as well. Wish they had a TH model. We'd go with the 399BHS as well, but then I'd have no place to carry the 4 motorcycles.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

[/quote]
Congratulations on becoming a SOB!!!









Beautiful trailer!!!!







What is it, 40'????








[/quote]

It's 38' 9", to be exact. The weight is what really gets me...on the shipping form it is 10,995 lbs. They keep the weight down with the different slide mechanisms. Our Sydney currently weighs in at 9000 lbs, so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm adding a pair of Supersprings on my truck just to keep things nice and level.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i added super springs to my truck. i will be towing tomorrow i'll let you know how it goes. i have a 38' SOB. i can tell you my truck looks level. i'll go take pics before it gets dark. before the springs we were not level.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm going to have to remember to measure the length of my truck/trailer combined. I really wonder how long of a 5er I can get and still be going down the road at the same length. I think there is about 4 feet that hangs over the bed of the truck then I can subtract the length of the tongue on a normal trailer.

Anyone ever done this?


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm going to have to remember to measure the length of my truck/trailer combined. I really wonder how long of a 5er I can get and still be going down the road at the same length. I think there is about 4 feet that hangs over the bed of the truck then I can subtract the length of the tongue on a normal trailer.
> 
> Anyone ever done this?


I did calculate the length of my existing rig. Truck is 23 feet, trailer 34 feet, extra 12" or so for Hensley hitch. Overall, about 58 feet (give or take a foot). The new trailer is 38' 9", it will overhang the truck, but by how much, I don't know. I'm installing a Sidewinder/5th Airborne combo that will move the pivot point back 20", but do not yet know the amount of overhang. I'm guessing a couple of feet (maybe three). My overall rig length will not change that much, if I'm right. I'm actually more concerned about clearing the bedrails and still towing level. That is yet to be calculated. I'll update the forum when I find the answers to these items.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice !! Congrats.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

with super springs


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well that didn't work


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nevermind


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I've looked at the Open Range too. I really like the 335 BHS like Ghosty bought. The only thing i did not like about it is it has a 90 gal gray capacity which is great, but it is split into 2 45's. Since we dry camp I'm looking for something with more capacity than the Outback, not the same. The front 45 is for the galley and front bath so it would fill just as fast as the Outback. If it was a full 90, I would lean strongly towards it. As Oregon Camper said, it is too bad they don't make a toy hauler. Otherwise, a beautiful trailer.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey ya'll congrats on that nice new 5'er and we are looking forward to seeing it alongside Ghosty's this summer







Can't wait to tour it!

-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome Trailer!!!

I love there offering.......if the JT331BHS was out last September when we were buying.......we might not be in an outback.......i love the look of their trailers and i love some of the ideas they are using....i love the two table huge dinette with out the couch in some of their TT......

Great 5'er!!!! Very Nice!!! Awesome floor plan!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on the new 5er!! That is a beauty, even if you think the bathroom sink bowl is strange.







Sure seems very roomy..ya'll don't get lost in it!! Oh, and thanks for helping the economy, like I did!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, Kevin! Congrats on your new trailer. That is one sweet suite.

Mark


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sweet model. Your mega will tow it just fine with some springs or bags.. Watch it in the wind, maybe 40 or so mph is about tops. I have found about 50 mph with my dually is all I can stand with a 38-39 footer without needing some new underwear. That would be for a sidewind.. A tail wind is awesome and a head wind just makes the cummins break a sweat a bit, lol..

Open Range is doing things the others arent doing.. I think they are tops in technology.. Again owned by a small Indiana family. Cant get much more buy american than that..

Congrats!

Carey


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Sweet model. Your mega will tow it just fine with some springs or bags.. Watch it in the wind, maybe 40 or so mph is about tops. I have found about 50 mph with my dually is all I can stand with a 38-39 footer without needing some new underwear. That would be for a sidewind.. A tail wind is awesome and a head wind just makes the cummins break a sweat a bit, lol..
> 
> Open Range is doing things the others arent doing.. I think they are tops in technology.. Again owned by a small Indiana family. Cant get much more buy american than that..
> 
> ...


I'm definitely going to watch those crosswinds...I get away with a lot with our current trailer and Hensley hitch...it handles 35-40 mph crosswinds with no problem at all. Since the side profile is so much larger, I have given the crosswind issue a lot of thought...I'll just have to take it easy.

I went to take another look at it yesterday (kinda giving it a good looking over for any problems) and noticed most of the traffic at the RV show was in the Open Range RVs. I had a nice long chat with Gary from Open Range asking him a lot of questions...he was very helpful. There was one question I had that he didn't know the answer to...he just got out his cell phone and called his purchaser (I had a question about a particular component) and had an answer in five minutes (and on a Saturday, no less). The small, family owned business has its advantages!









I meant to take my camera down to take more pics...forgot to take it (go figure). I'll get more posted as soon as I can.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats - nice pictures - best of luck!!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Update: I posted more pics at the link in the original posting...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Way to go, Kevin! Congrats on your new trailer. That is one sweet suite.
> 
> Mark


x2!!!

btw, I LOVE the vanity sink!!!


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like a quality, feature-rich 5er. Enjoy!


----------

